# Fire Rated Ceiling



## Lamford (Apr 18, 2011)

In a 1 hr rated ceiling assembly (2 layers of 5/8" attached to wood trusses) do you fire tape between the layers? Can you give me back-up to support yes or no?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*depends*



Lamford said:


> In a 1 hr rated ceiling assembly (2 layers of 5/8" attached to wood trusses) do you fire tape between the layers? Can you give me back-up to support yes or no?


we just did one and staggered the seams . Inspector may want to see 1rst layer beforehand .


----------



## capspackle (Dec 12, 2010)

chris said:


> we just did one and staggered the seams . Inspector may want to see 1rst layer beforehand .


 
Most of the time this is the way I've seen it done.
But I have been in area where they wanted the first layer taped also.
You really should be asking the inspector himself to be safe.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I only had too tape first layer once. Builder got 1/2 instead of 5/8 job was out in no mans land inspector said if I taped both layers and staggered everything he would pass it.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

traditionally you are supposed to tape each layer, but most inspectors only want last layer. My last 2 hr rated ceiling, we had 4 layers where he wanted each layer taped/fire caulked. But only came to inspect the last layer.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Not knowing the regs over there for you guys I can only answer from this side of the pond.
I've only ever firetaped the last layer. 
Stagger the joints on the 2 layers and then depending on the spec a bead of Fireproof mastic round the perimeter


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

We've always just staggered all the joints, and left a piece off so the inspector could see what we were up to. Occasionally we've cut a hole in one of the sheets in a strategic location on the final layer so he can see how we hung it, but the inspectors also know us pretty well (usually in a truss hang above living space so we don't have to go up there again) You can also use pink tape on the first layer, that stuff goes on super quick, without the need for mud work.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*No pink allowed*

inspectors in our area dont allow pink tape they say not rated for ceilings ..O checked it out and he was right .THET HAVNT PAID TO HAVE IT TESTED SO its not allowed  false advertisement


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> inspectors in our area dont allow pink tape they say not rated for ceilings ..O checked it out and he was right .THET HAVNT PAID TO HAVE IT TESTED SO its not allowed  false advertisement


Hmm, I hadn't thought it being rated for ceilings. That's bullsh!t though...it says one hour right on there. I've only used it on walls though, except that one time up above a ceiling in a hospital, with approval from the GC....I hope that worked out for them....it was hellacious just getting the pink on up there, I can't even imagine stringing tape and wiping it:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Hmm, I hadn't thought it being rated for ceilings. That's bullsh!t though...it says one hour right on there. I've only used it on walls though, except that one time up above a ceiling in a hospital, with approval from the GC....I hope that worked out for them....it was hellacious just getting the pink on up there, I can't even imagine stringing tape and wiping it:whistling2:


Have used on ceilings in past also problems are that it dont stay. we use tt glue and a lil jt21 stapel every so 3'to 4' on walls also. Dont see that stuff being around ,uch longer inspectors in these parts alredy cry when they see it ,..some dont even allow:furious:


----------

